# Freestep Superfix



## atlantis (31 January 2015)

Has anyone ever used this product? A friend recommended it to me for helping reduce fat pads and keeping weight off lottie. I'm a bit scared she's a prime candidate for laminitis come the summer. 

My friend has used it on 2 highlands and an aged pony who was quite footy and it gave her a new lease of life (she was returned home as no longer suitable as ploddy lead rein for a 2 year old and returned to her former spritely safe!!


----------



## loz9 (31 January 2015)

I have, & I swear by it now for my lami mare. She's back behaving like her pre-lami days!!
When suffering from an attack last year, we just couldn't get her to come quite right, but within a few days of being on the supplement she was perfectly sound. Nothing else in her routine had changed. She is now kept on a maintenance dose & if she gets her muzzle off I have no need to panic (unless she does it for several days in a row!!).
She also has EMS (& had a high testosterone level as a youngster), so has a huge crest. This has rapidly shrunk since being on freestep. Yes, it is still big, but it no longer looks uncomfortable for her.
I can also recommend looking at their facebook pages, as they seem to openly publish their theories & results behind the supplements.


----------



## atlantis (31 January 2015)

Thank you, that's pretty much how my friend speaks about it!!! Is your mare still on Superfix or have you moved on to lamalert?


----------



## _HP_ (31 January 2015)

I can't see the ingredients on their website. Do you know what is in it? I wouldn't want to feed something to my horse without knowing exactly what's in it.
So many of these wonder supplements are full of unnecessary stuff and from a quick google, it seems that this could just be mag ox and seaweed. mag ox is well know to aid in reducing fat pads alongside diet and or exercise. It'll also , no doubt, be a lot cheaper.


----------



## _HP_ (31 January 2015)

loz9 said:



			I have, & I swear by it now for my lami mare. She's back behaving like her pre-lami days!!
When suffering from an attack last year, we just couldn't get her to come quite right, but within a few days of being on the supplement she was perfectly sound. Nothing else in her routine had changed. She is now kept on a maintenance dose & if she gets her muzzle off I have no need to panic (unless she does it for several days in a row!!).
She also has EMS (& had a high testosterone level as a youngster), so has a huge crest. This has rapidly shrunk since being on freestep. Yes, it is still big, but it no longer looks uncomfortable for her.
I can also recommend looking at their facebook pages, as they seem to openly publish their theories & results behind the supplements.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know the ingredients in this please?


----------



## Charlie007 (31 January 2015)

I used it for my older dressage horse, to keep his joints comfortable. I thought it was fantastic stuff!!


----------



## Colouredwelsh (31 January 2015)

Ok here goes. I've used it quite a lot last year actually. However, did it work??? Not really, I thought at first it did but then my pony went over with lammi yet again and was lame for 6 months. Pony was on FS when lammi struck again. I followed their advise to the tune of £300 ish but to no avail. I would love to say it worked but in all honesty it didn't. My pony was also diagnosed EMS and then later on Cushings too. She's 10. I've now followed my vets advice and said pony is sound. 

I have honestly read really good reports about the products from lots of people but for my pony it just didn't cut the mustard.


----------



## loz9 (31 January 2015)

atlantis said:



			Thank you, that's pretty much how my friend speaks about it!!! Is your mare still on Superfix or have you moved on to lamalert?
		
Click to expand...

She did one tub of the freestep, & then has remained on the lamalert since. If I suspect she may have an issue (ie has taken muzzle off) I up it for a few days. One tub of the lamalert lasts 3ish mths for a 14hh new forest X



_HP_ said:



			I can't see the ingredients on their website. Do you know what is in it? I wouldn't want to feed something to my horse without knowing exactly what's in it.
So many of these wonder supplements are full of unnecessary stuff and from a quick google, it seems that this could just be mag ox and seaweed. mag ox is well know to aid in reducing fat pads alongside diet and or exercise. It'll also , no doubt, be a lot cheaper.
		
Click to expand...




_HP_ said:



			Do you know the ingredients in this please?
		
Click to expand...

Not certain off the top of my head, but will check when I head out to hay up in a bit. It definitely has Mg in it, but pure MagOx did not get me the same results as the superfix has. Highly doubt it has seaweed in it as it is almost pure white, & it is based on plants that are available to them in traditional meadows to self medicate on. If you read the Affluent Malnutrition-EMS/obesity/laminitis facebook page that they post info on you can find out how they have developed their supplements.


----------



## sonjafoers (31 January 2015)

It didn't work for my mini - I thought initially it did but I think it was more down to other changes to his routine at the time. I have used 3 products from them ( 1 a very expensive one from their sister company but can't remember the name now ) and none have worked. 

A friend of a friend swears by their products which is whey I tried them so it's just a case of what works for one doesn't work for all.


----------



## loz9 (31 January 2015)

The ingredients listed on the tub are: MgCo3 (aka Magnesium carbonate) & botanical extracts. Sorry not very helpful I know! 
I don't actually buy mine from Superfix, I get them from their sister company that sonjafoers mentions, Phytorigins. But as far as I'm aware their phytolean plus is freestep, & phytolean is lamalert, so they are the same.



sonjafoers said:



			it's just a case of what works for one doesn't work for all.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely ditto this sentiment. A supplement will only work if your horse is deficient in a vit/min that is included.


----------



## Dizzle (23 January 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but I have come across these supplements and I wondered if anyone had any experience or are they the equine equivalent of Juice Plus?!


----------

